# SABRINA HAD A PRETTY CHAMOISEE GIRL!!!!!



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

:stars: Sabrina surprised us the other night with a little doeling. We weren't expecting the birth for another couple weeks. But after a stressful and trying first day, things are looking much better. Sabrina is a FF but trying really hard to be a good mom. Baby's other ear is starting to stand up now. We call the baby Sandy.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

OH MY GOATNESS!!!

Shes so pretty!! I LOVE HER!!!

CONGRATS!!! She looks wonderful!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What a beautiful baby girl!! :stars: Sabrina looks to be a doting mama too...so glad to see that mama and baby are doing well together!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

congratulations! :leap: what a wonderful surprise! she's a beautiful girl!


----------



## GoldenSeal (Sep 14, 2010)

Aww, she so cute  I like the picture of her looking into the camera with one ear flopped down lol


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

So stinkin' cute!! Congrats!!


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

Congrats!!! beautiful


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Those are great pictures! They both look beautiful!

Jan


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

Little Sandy is the most beautiful baby,and big to,,, just adorable and mom is being a very good mother to by the looks of it..Congrats on your new baby girl..and thank you for sharing.. :lovey:


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Wow....look at those markings. Congrats on a healthy baby!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...she is gorgeous...congrats.. :thumb:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

She is STUNNING :drool: momma and you must be so pleased! Color combo is so pretty, and oh that black. Congrats big time! :stars:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

beautiful! Congrats on the little girl


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

WOW! She is just precious. Congrats on your beautiful little girl!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Congrats on your surprise! :clap: She is just adorable!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

awww Congrats!!! She's gorgeous!


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

I could stare at those two all day long. You have two hotties there!


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

She is beautiful! I love her markings - and her mama's! Congratulations!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I think she is pretty darn cute too. She is starting to bounce around and doing really good.


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

So pretty!  Congrats


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

What a doll. Congratulations on that wonderful suprise. :kidred:


----------

